

Startup Quote: Scott Belsky, founder, Behance - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4002736227

======
raychancc
The young and the ambitious share a common risk: appearing naive.

\- Scott Belsky (@scottbelsky)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4002736227>

